# Where to get Bride/Groom/Weding transfers



## mimic (Nov 28, 2011)

Does anyone know where to get some wedding related plastisol transfers?

Simple transfers that just say Bride, Groom, Best man, etc.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Try Search results for: 'wedding' - Pro World


----------



## mimic (Nov 28, 2011)

GHEENEE1 said:


> Try Search results for: 'wedding' - Pro World



Thank you. That is exactly what I was looking for.


----------

